# Fence post on masonry



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone had experience attaching wooden posts to masonry and if anyone might be able to tell me a method of doing so?

I have to make then wrap the post with one by eight.

Thank you, 

J


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess it depends on the purpose of the wooden post.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

What kind of "masonry"? - Brick, block, stone, manufactured veneer, mortared, dry stack?

Is the mortar strong anough to permit the use of a fastener that puts on a concentrated load that the post never sees now.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

if you absolutely have to set in ground for other then fence post. use concrete and rap the part of the post that sits in the ground with grace tape.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure what you are really looking for here???? Are you looking to use lets say a 6X6 post wrapped with 1x8 but do not know how to fasten to the concrete? Does the post size make a difference as long as you can wrap it with 1x8 for decorative purposes? I myself like to cut out flat stock steel for a base and weld ears standing up to bolt to the post, the flat stock should stick by the ears far enough to drill and bolt down to the concrete or you can bolt in the middle leaving the ears flush to the outside and setting the post on top of the bolts. If your using 4X4's or even 6X6's you may get away with wrapping the post and steel with the 1X8.

There are galvanized brackets out there for this purpose but i prefer heavier steel.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

5 days and no response...hmmm.

To many unanswered questions to help. Like the others have said, more information is needed in order to help.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I did 2 last year. 

I made the posts out of steel, with a mounting plate. I used wedge anchors to fasten it to the concrete.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Something like this?


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Fence post*

Thank you all, I had these responses going to my phone at one point but somehow lost that notification.

Anyway, i'm charged with repointing this wall and rebuilding this historic district fence. The old posts had a piece of rebar with a threaded nut, kind of wobbly on some. I'm trying to upgrade everything and get it to last another thirty years.

I keep getting an upload failed while trying to post a picture.

Is there a way to reduce the size of a single photo?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

ok, expansion bolt


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We are going to use this one for a porch post because uplift is generally a larger concern than downward load. Not for a fence ofcourse.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

1/2 rebar is placed through the two loops.


----------

